# dye sublimation vendors



## ldavis (Nov 12, 2007)

i have a client that is wanting to do some shirt order in dye sublimation...any one know of any vendors or printers that would be willing to do this. none of the screen printers in my area do this.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Where are you located? That might help us in pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## ldavis (Nov 12, 2007)

north texas


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

My recommendation would be to call The Paper Ranch (dye sub distributor in OKC) and ask if they have a customer in Northern Texas that they could refer to you. The toll free # is 877-777-2624. Hopefully, that will help you out. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Don Ford:

Mineral Wells, Texas
Cingular # 940-452-3618

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ldavis said:


> i have a client that is wanting to do some shirt order in dye sublimation...any one know of any vendors or printers that would be willing to do this. none of the screen printers in my area do this.


If you have a heat press, then you can buy dye sub transfers from places like amerasource.com or mytransfersource.com and press them yourself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread because we do not allow self promotion or offering your services in the forum threads.​


----------



## JoeDiffDez (Mar 12, 2013)

I know this is a very old post but I'd like to find a dye sub printer myself. I don't see a category on the preferred vendors list for dye sub printers only for supplies. Any way I can find dye sub printers/vendors here?


----------

